# Garden statuary as graveyard monuments



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

For those who use garden statuary in your graveyards, what are some ways you distress them and make them look old. I found a treasure trove of neat statues yesterday and may pick up some for use in my graveyard but many are very light colored resin. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I usually randomly spray them with light patches of black and/or brown spray paint, and then use a mixture of black and green paint and water in a spray bottle to splatter them with some paint and then use the mister on my garden hose to dilute certain areas and create a "run" effect.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I would think any tutorial on aging foam gravestones could easily be applied to aging any statuary. 

I've got a concrete statue that I'm just leaving in the backyard to get naturally weathered. Right now, the dogs have halfway buried it, as it is near one of their favorite sleepin' holes...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

eanderso13 said:


> , and then use a mixture of black and green paint and water in a spray bottle
> QUOTE]
> 
> What type of paint do you use for this?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

What about stone textured spray paint, and then black dry brushing some areas, then just covering it all with a clear varnish to weather proof it?

That's what I did with my Raven statues that I plan to put outside.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Weathering*



jdubbya said:


> eanderso13 said:
> 
> 
> > , and then use a mixture of black and green paint and water in a spray bottle
> ...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. Sounds good. I'll see how crafty I can be!


----------

